

Sephora discriminated against Asian customers, lawsuit claims - Nicereratso
http://www.reuters.com/article/2014/11/19/lawsuit-sephora-idUSL2N0T91MJ20141119

======
dragonwriter
Original title: "Sephora discriminated against Asian customers, lawsuit
claims"

Current HN title: "False positives are discrimination according to this
lawsuit against Sephora"

This seems to be gratuitous and unsupported (by the article) editorializing.
The article indicates that the lawsuit claims _only_ blocking online accounts
(causing loss of rewards points, etc.) of customers that had either Asian
surnames or email addresses with Chinese domains. The lawsuit doesn't (from
any information in the article) claim that false positives are discrimination.

~~~
dang
Thanks. We reverted the title.

